# "karamalz" Brewed Malt Drink Recipe



## Jethro777 (14/7/12)

My wife has pleaded with me to make something she will enjoy drinking. I have relented, and intend to .. experiment.

I was reading some interesting information about the Malt Beer from a German website (http://www.bierundwir.de/sorten/malzbier.htm) which shed some new light on its formulation. I am including a translation below. 

Essentially, from what I can gather, the process involves : (All grain formulation)

1. Roasted and Standard Grains --> Wort to gravity of 11.7%
2. Very low hop quantity, noble added to about 4 IBU or less
2. The Wort is cooled and has yeast added to it - but at extremely low temperature (0-1 degrees), so that there is little conversion to alcohol
3. It is fermented for 5-8 weeks (according to a user comment on the site)
4. Heated to 90 degrees to stop fermentation
5. Fructose + Caramel (perhaps Candi Sugar will work?) is added to the beer to give it a sweeter taste
6. Carbonated

Plenty of questions remain... 

1. Grain Mix? (I am thinking 3.5 Pale Malt, .75 Cara 20, .25 Choc Wheat - but open to suggestions).
2. Which Yeast?
3. Where can I get fructose from, and how expensive will it be?

Has anyone had any experience with this type of brew?

Here is the information from the site - translated :

_Malt beer / malt beer

Malt beverages are a natural source of energy for all those who have physically and mentally to perform well, because the valuable nutrients are absorbed by the body quickly and processed. The body can more easily recover. Therefore like to draw athletes to malt beverages, because they are free of artificial or chemical additives. This also makes them ideal for young people to drink, the body provides the energy that is needed for healthy growth. No wonder then, that malt beverages have their image as "children of beer" long lost. 

Distribution: nationwide 

Beer category: full-bodied beer 

Original gravity: an average of 11.7% 

Alcohol content: less than 0.5% vol. 

Kind: fermented 

Characteristics: dark amber, bright drink 

Brewing process: yeast is at 0 degrees Celsius, no fermentation, thus no alcohol, and the addition of invert sugar and natural carbonated Kulr 

Story: one of the forerunners was the Braunschweiger Mumme, which was first brewed in 1492 and a popular energy source was developed 

Care of beer: tastes best well chilled from the fridge 

Miscellaneous: has fewer calories than soft drinks, fruit juices and milk

Why "malt beer"?

For a long time there was talk of "root beer". That changed after the so-called "Sbier war" that was in 1960 for headlines. In Bavaria, it is forbidden to make root beer with added sugar. Therefore, the malt beer shipments have been seized by Bavaria.After a series of processes of the Federal Court decided that the future is to make root beer under the name "malt beer" in the trade. Thus, the sugar was allowed. The brown barley juice could flow freely into Bavaria. And over the years the name has prevailed malt beer in Germany. 
A real beer - except for a difference

Malt beverages are full beers that are brewed with top fermenting a wort of 11.7 percent. The brewing process is in terms of water, hops and malt, the same as for other beers. The typical color is caused by a mixture of light and dark barley malt. The proportion of hops is relatively low, hence the slightly sweeter taste of Malztrunks. The yeast is added at very low temperature (almost zero). This ferment of malt do not, that is: There is also no alcohol as usual in the brewing of beer. 

During the filtering grape and fruit sugar is added. Caramel - a caramel sugar from beets - intensifies flavor and color of the drink. Immediately after filtering, put the Brewers on natural carbon dioxide, which give the malted drink its sparkling freshness and his head. It is then bottled and pasteurized. Except for the use of sugar, equivalent to the brewing process to the purity law for beer. Malt beverages are also a natural product. 
Quick energy

Malt beverages contain protein, minerals and carbohydrates, which are considered important energy source for brain, nerves and muscles. At low power the metabolism of fats and carbohydrates is supplied with energy. For sporty and intellectually active people have used energy to be replaced soon. For the conversion of fat into energy the body is about 10 percent more oxygen than required for the implementation of carbohydrates. This is too much when it has to happen quickly. Carbohydrates store glycogen in the liver and muscles - reserves that are to be mobilized quickly. 

Also, fructose and glucose give quick energy. As "valued" they get sugar into the bloodstream almost immediately. Two-or trivalent sugar must, however only in the gastrointestinal tract are broken down before the power can be implemented. Malted drink also contains vitamin B-complexes of yeast and supports the body with electrolytes and trace elements like magnesium, potassium and calcium. Its proteins, some valuable amino acids, help to prevent stress and give you strength during sustained exercise. Compared to their high nutritional value malt beverages have relatively few calories. With about 46 calories to 0.1 liters, they are lower than fruit juice or milk._


----------



## brettprevans (14/7/12)

2 posts in 4 years????

Ok u need to do some research on how to brew as you'd realise it's fructose cause it's sugar from beets, hence veg/fruit sugar instead of our cane sugar. Just sub normal sugar. 

Sounds like megaswill. Other than it's alc free. It's like gingerbeer or American rootbeer. Did u miss that? It's 0.5%	not 11.5%. How are u getting rid of Alc? It's impossible without commercial equip, unless u heat the whole batch and summer to drive off Alcoa, which will result in a change of flavour. A bad change. google how bundy get rid of their alc from GB. 

I suggest u research a bit more. Others can chime in with info.


----------



## twizt1d (14/7/12)

reads to me as 11.5% sugar (11.5 brix)

not sure what flavour contribution the yeast would have at 0.5% alc so mabee you could just brew wort to 11.5 brix and chill/force carb and see what that comes up like

if its shit you could re-boil and add more hops and ferment it out, win win


----------



## yum beer (14/7/12)

Has your wife even tried this stuff, if not then you may be wasting a lot of time and money....just sayin...it appears you
would have no idea if she likes it.

Just keep making your own beer until you get something she likes.


----------



## brettprevans (14/7/12)

yum beer said:


> Has your wife even tried this stuff, if not then you may be wasting a lot of time and money....just sayin...it appears you
> would have no idea if she likes it.
> 
> Just keep making your own beer until you get something she likes.


Good point. My wife likes nothing I make. Tried tried tried but nothing yet. Now what u .


----------



## barls (14/7/12)

take some of your wort after the boil. dilute to the appropriate gravity
mix with yeast
leave for a week to get carbonation then paturise in a water bath for the appropriate time and temp. im thinking 65 degrees for 40 minutes.
cool and then serve.

be aware that most of these so called drinks have like1-2 ibu in them.
personally i think they taste better at about 20-25 ibus.
also id aim for about 1035 in your og.


----------



## Northside Novice (14/7/12)

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/491/8603

coopers do a similar one sold at coles n woolies


----------



## Florian (14/7/12)

Hey northside, this is completely different stuff. Coopers is Low alc beer, the stuff in the op is sold as sportsdrink and Kids beer. I used to love it as a kid, it's very sweet. There are some other brands around, you can get kaiserdom in Aus which is a Bit more bitter and 'grainy'.

haven't Made it myself, but it's basically Wort Made from maltose etc (Check the ingedient list), fermented for a few hours only to get light carbonation and then pasteurised.

Should be fairly easy to make.




citymorgue2 said:


> 2 posts in 4 years???



Who cares?


----------



## Jethro777 (14/7/12)

Thanks for the direct and helpful advice Barls, I'll give it a shot. 

Tonesbrew, Yeah, I've read of some who have tried that, but the original recipe is fermented - and at length, though at very low temperature. I suspect it does change the flavour. It is a very sweet malt, and your right - not unlike wort.

As far as the wife goes - she's not a fan of beer, great fan of this stuff, but quite expensive to get locally.


----------



## Jethro777 (14/7/12)

Florian said:


> Hey northside, this is completely different stuff. Coopers is Low alc beer, the stuff in the op is sold as sportsdrink and Kids beer. I used to love it as a kid, it's very sweet. There are some other brands around, you can get kaiserdom in Aus which is a Bit more bitter and 'grainy'.
> 
> haven't Made it myself, but it's basically Wort Made from maltose etc (Check the ingedient list), fermented for a few hours only to get light carbonation and then pasteurised.
> 
> Should be fairly easy to make.



Thanks Florian, great to hear of someone else who loves it! Where have you found kaiserdom?


----------



## Florian (14/7/12)

You can get it here, but it's Not cheaper either and to be honest i don't like it that much, it's very different to the karamalz and others, but YMMV.

karamalz is $1.49 at Dan's from Memory, obviously much cheaper in Germany.

when i researched it i found Most sources mention a very short warm ferment (up to ten hours from memory) rather than the long One you mention, makes more Sense economically anyway.


----------



## Northside Novice (14/7/12)

oops my bad, which dans have you seen it at mate?


----------



## Florian (14/7/12)

Hamilton, bought the Last few cans a few month ago, Not sure if they reordered. It's Not with the beer but rahter with some other stuff in the back right on the bottom shelf. Best to ask the staff. They also have a lemonade mix Version, but you're better of mixing yourself if you wish.


----------



## Jethro777 (16/7/12)

Just confirmed that the hop used is Hallertau from the manufacturer


----------

